# Has anyone made a spur (nicker) for a Stanley #50?



## beater (Jul 28, 2018)

I just bought a Stanley #50 combination plane. One of the scoring spurs and it's screw is missing. I'm having trouble finding parts for this plane. Has anyone made a spur for this plane?. What did you make it from? The screw is the same thread as the screw holding the spur on my #78 but it is much shorter. Is this a standard thread? I am trying to make a spur from a hack saw blade using the existing hole so I don't have to drill the hardened steel. I think this will work but thought I'd ask what others have done. It would be nice to have a source for these parts.

Tim


----------



## HonestlyMediocre (Jul 15, 2018)

Check this thread for info on combination planes:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/43282

There's a place in Arizona that sells newly made parts that people have moderate success with. NHPlaneParts on ebay is another source for bits.

While it's good practice to use the spurs for cross grain work, many people use a gage or knife to score the work ahead of using the plane with the spur-you get a better cut edge.


----------



## beater (Jul 28, 2018)

Thanks. Does the place in Arizona sell on line? If so do you have a link?

I already came to the conclusion that I'd have to use a gauge or knife to get a clean edge. There's just something about having all the parts for a tool even if some don't get used much.

Looking at a parts diagram it looks like the Record 050 has the same spur. Can anyone confirm this for me? I would assume the Record screw will have a different thread.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

https://www.ebay.ca/str/the-st-james-bay-tool-co


----------

